
Intel: 1,000-core processor possible - mfukar
http://www.goodgearguide.com.au/article/368762/intel_1_000-core_processor_possible/
======
Vitaly
so they invented erlang in hardware ;)

~~~
tswicegood
hehe - my first comment when I saw this post was "nice, Intel caught up with
Smalltalk and Erlang." :-)

